# anyone a fan of cooking/baking ?



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya, x

i know it sounds odd but recently started to bake only small things (at the moment) i can now bake little cute cup cakes, scones, and rock cakes, i even did a apple crumble on saturday  

i never really had the chance to learn so learning from books and stuff i made a stew and dumplings last night for the first time as well    dp loves it lol


----------



## helebelly (Oct 9, 2007)

Hiya Caz,

I think baking/cooking is one of the most theraputic things you can do. And theres a yummy reward at the end of it too! I usually end up baking a cake when I need distracting or am feeling glum - it works every time. Enjoy it!

H x


----------



## em3978 (May 24, 2007)

I've always been a cook/baker 
I learnt from mum as i was growing up, was doing all my own cooking by 14 (fussy eater! ) and I honestly can't remember buying a cake ever... other than for someone else!!!  

I love cooking, more than the eating sometimes, its just so relaxing 

I'm now gluten free, so HAVE to cook for myself, cakes are VERY expensive, and generally very dry, but if you make your own with the right flour then they taste just like normal cakes (but have to be eaten quicker or they fall apart  ) Its the same with normal meals... i have to cook from scratch, with actual ingredients, so i don't make myself ill. Its no hardship, i pretty much did that anyway, but it does make food more rewarding, tastier, and somehow healthier!!! 

mmm... foood


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

I don't often get the time but done a few cakes in my time.  My fave was a traditional sponge cake / jam / cream and was my first attempt at anything adventurous and it was lovely.  Was shaped as a fairytale type toadstool (with windows and spots and a door in the stem) covered the cakeboard to make grass / path / flowers and had fairies flying round it.  Took best part of two days solid but was so worth it, was a mothers day pressie.  I have a book of novelty shape cakes have done the toadstool and a formula one car for my ex.

I made a curry from scratch last week using spices and was really please with the result - our market has a stall that sells them in a pack with all the spices you need for a particular dish.

I live on my own and its hard to go to all the effort for one.  I do a wicked Sunday roast, that has to be on my top 5 dinners xx


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya girls x
thats grate,

was stating to think it was just me lol! you cake sounds lovely jovigirl i'm also a big fan of a nice roast dinner lol.
ive found it nice cooking stuff now, (from scratch)  as i do no whats going into them hard to get the motivation sometimes though lol, i made a lovely apple crumble again tonight my dp loved it lol, we had it with icecream i made a lamb hotpot yesturday and tasted really nice and it wasnt that much effect really and  i do find baking nice and relaxing,
im going to make some more scones at the weekend as well there so tasty !  

caz x


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi all

I love baking too - although I'm a bit limited to those things I am any good at making.  My faves are Lemon Drizzle Cake, Banana Loaf and flapjacks.  I'm also quite good at a crumble too.  

Does anyone have a decent (or that should say easy!) Muffin recipie as all those I've found seem to want to contain buttermilk, and I'm not sure I want to spend money on something like that which could turn out a disaster!  

Claire
x


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Claire,

I make buttermilk, by adding 1tbsp cider vinegar to each American Cup (8 fl oz) of milk.
try http://www.hillbillyhousewife.com/powderedmilk.htm do a search on page for 
Sour Milk
I like this web site a lot.

Yep I love cooking, but I seem to love eating even more 
Although it seems hard to find time to fit any in. Two years ago, we decided to move back to the UK, and we packed all our stuff up, so couldn't find anything.
Then we moved to rented accommodation, where the cooker tripped the electric supply out! ARRGH! Made cooking even diner a challenge!!!!

We are now in our nice new, but somewhat unfinished, house, and still in boxes. But I just cleared the playroom out(next door to kitchen). and I am going to get some HUGE GINORMOUS cupboards built, so I can store my pots and pans, bake ware in, cooking supplies, and probably a lot more as well.

Have made loads of chutneys and jams, this Autumn, including Blackberry chutney, and Elderberry jam. Bottled some apples. 8 carrier bags of apples down, another 12 to go...... Think I picked to many apples 
I make small cakes and biscuits each week so the twins have something for break time. The school used to sell small cakes, but Jamie Oliver put a stop to that. I thought it was great, they got to use money, and learn to work out what they owed. But sadly no more.

Anyway back to the small cakes. I still can't work out whether I like the Chocolate Apple cakes. I tried one, and it was interesting. So I had a second one, just to work what it was like, but wasn't sure so I had another........... I had better make another batch with more cocoa powder in, that will probably do it.

Lorna

/links


----------

